# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  1980s

## Polyneikos

*1980

**ΙFBB

**IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1980 (8 Ioυνίου,Ξεν. President)**


**WABBA​

**WABBA MR Ελλάς 1980 (1η Δεκεμβρίου, θέατρο Ρεξ)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1981

**ΙFBB

IFBB Mister Eλλάς 1981 (13 Δεκεμβρίου,President)


**WABBA​
**
WABBA Μr Eυρώπη 1981 (3 Μαϊου, Αθήνα)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1982

**ΙFBB

IFBB Mr Ελλάς 1982

**WABBA​

**WABBA Μr Στερεά Ελλάς 1982 (29 Φεβρουαρίου,Χαλκίδα)*
*
WABBA ΜR KΡΗΤΗ 1982 (24 Απριλίου, Ηράκλειο)

**WABBA MR Ελλάς 1982 (30 Μαϊου, θέατρο Αθηνών)**


Grand Prix


1ο MR Βόρειος Ελλάς 1982 (28.11 - Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1983

**ΙFBB

**IFBB Mr Στερεά Ελλάς 1983 (16 Απριλίου, Θέατρο Λούσυ - Χαλκίδα)

**ΙFBB Mr Ελλάς 1983 (Ξενοδοχείο President)**
**WABBA​

**WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1983**

Wabba Mr Hellas 1983 (29 Μαϊου, Intercontinental)
**
WABBA 1o Mr Αιγαίο 1983 (25 Σεπτεμβρίου , Ρόδος)*

*
Grand Prix


2o MR ΒΟΡΕΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1983 (4 Δεκεμβρίου - Μακεδονία Παλάς, Θεσσαλονικη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1984

**ΙFBB

**IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1984 (7 Οκτωβρίου,θέατρο Μπουρνέλη)**

**WABBA​
**
WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1984 (26 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο)*

*WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 1984* 

*WABBA ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 1984

**Grand Prix

3ο MR Βόρειος Ελλάς 1984 (16.12 - Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1985

**ΙFBB

Πελοπονησιακοι Αγωνες Πατρα 1985

IFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 1985 (28 Οκτωβρίου, θ. Καλουτά)


**WABBA​
**
WABBA Μr Στερεά Ελλάς 1985 (5 Μαϊου, Χαλκίδα)*
*
WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1985 (25-26 Μαϊου,Χίλτον)
**
**WABBA Μr Πελοπόννησος 1985**WΑΒΒΑ ΜR Κρήτη 1985 (18 Αυγούστου, Ηράκλειο)*

*

Grand Prix

MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1985 (19 Μαϊου- Φιλίππειον,Θεσσαλονίκη)

**4o Mr Βορ. Ελλας 15.12.1985 (15 Δεκεμβρίου,Καβάλα)

**Eπαθλο Ολυμπίας 1985*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1986

**ΙFBB

**IFBB - ΕEΟΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο 1986 (20 Απριλίου, Caravel)
*
*IFBB - ΕEΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1986*

*WABBA​
**
WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 1986 (11 Μαϊου, Ρόδος)
*
*WABBA Mr Πελοπόννησος 1986
*
*WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1986 (25 Μαϊου,Πάτρα)
**
**WABBA Mr ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1986*

*WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1986 (26 Oκτωβρίου,Xανιά)
*
*Grand Prix

**MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1986 (15 Ιουνίου - Ιntercontinental,Αθήνα)*

*ΜR Βόρειος Ελλάς 1986*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1987

**ΙFBB

**
IFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1987 (26 Απριλίου,Caravel)
**
IFBB 4ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 1987 (17 Μαϊου, Λευκωσία)*
*
**ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1987 (7 Νοεμβρίου, Intercontinental)*
*

**WABBA​

**
WABBA Mr Πελοποννησος 1987 (25 Απριλίου, Πάτρα)*

*WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1987 (6-7 Ιουνίου)
**
WABBA Mr Ευρωπη 1987 (12-13 Ιουνίου,Αθήνα)
**
WABBA Μr Στερεά Ελλάς 1987*
*
WABBA MR ΚΡΗΤΗ 1987 (1η Αυγούστου, Ηράκλειο)*

*
Grand Prix


**Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1987 (14 Ιουνίου - Ράδιο Σίτυ, Θεσσαλονίκη)*
*
Μr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1987 (6 Δεκεμβρίου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1988

**ΙFBB
**
ΕΕΟΣΔ IFBB 1ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1988 (14 Μαϊου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας)*
*
**IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 1988
**
IFBB Grand Prix 1988 (17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Aθήνα)*

*

**WABBA​

**WABBA Mr Κεντρική Ελλάς 1988**WABBA Μr-Ms Πελοπόννησος 1988**WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1988 (22 Μαϊου, Caravel)*

*WABBA Mr Κρητη 1988 (7 Aυγούστου, Χανιά)*
*
WABBA Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1988 (6 Νοεμβρίου, Holiday Inn)*

*
Grand Prix


Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1988 (27 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel,Αθήνα)
**
Mr Βορ. Ελλας 1988 (11 Δεκεμβριου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*
*
Mr Mακεδονία 1988 (4 Νοεμβρίου ,Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1989

**ΙFBB
**
ΕΕΟΣΔ 1ο Διασυλλογικο Πρωταθλημα Β. Ελλαδας 1989 (12 Φεβρουαρίου, Καβάλα)*
*
**IFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ 2ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο 1989 (13 Μαϊου, ΣΕΦ)*
*
ΕΕΟΣΔ 2ο Διασυλλογικο Πρωταθλημα Β. Ελλαδας 1989 (12 Νοεμβρίου, Καβάλα)*

*ΙFBB - ΕΕΟΣΔ 2o Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1989* *


**WABBA​

**WABBA- ΠΕΣΔ Πρωταθλημα Κ. Ελλαδος 1989 (26 Mαϊου, Πάτρα)**WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1989 (28 Μαϊου, Novotel)*

*WABBA ΠΕΣΔ Μr Kρήτη 1989 - Ρέθυμνο*

*WABBA ΠΕΣΔ Mr Νότιος Ελλάς 1989 - Χανιά*
*
WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1989 (26 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)*

*
Grand Prix

**MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1989 (12 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel,Αθήνα) 

**Mr Mακεδονία 1989 (2 Δεκεμβρίου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------

